# Things that go SPLASH in the night



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a male plakat that likes to jump out of his tank whenever I do something like lean in too close, stare at him for an extended period of time, or just think about frozen brine shrimp. His little backside wriggles and I can tell just what he’s thinking. I’ve gotten used to him sailing from one end of the tank to the other during cleaning, and once he somehow jumped out, and landed in the container I had the bloodworms thawing in. Was he concerned about the chlorinated, semi-boiling water? Nope, he just contended himself with eating as many bloodworms as possible.

So anyways, tonight I had my lights off while I was foraging for my camera cord. I see this little head looking up at me from the pitch-black tank, and before I can say no, Brighid shoots through the air, hits me and bounces onto the floor. I shriek, sending the cats scattering in all directions, and then try and find something to scoop up the last surviving Wright brother.

As usual, he’s none the worse for wear. A bit fluffier than before, but still wondering where the hell his bloodworms are. He didn't like the towel I draped over his tank, so I had to leave a window open at the front for him to supervise entry into my room :lol:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

THIS made my morning. XD Your plakat sounds insane. Sounds like a daredevil. I can't believe he hit you. Sounds like you had quite the little adventure.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah he's a bit of a character . I thought he was female for ages until he started flaring at everything and grew massive ventrals. Hence the name Brighid. But no matter how many times I tell my mum otherwise, she still refers to him as her "Girl".

Here's a snapshot of him coming over to see what I'm doing.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

That IS crazy, but my betta bit me...twice!!!! But he's never jumped or anything. Love your plakat!


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Lol!
I've never heard of a betta doing things like that before, so funny!

What kind of aquarium do you have him in? It looks HUGE!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

very funny hopefully mine doesnt do anything like that


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow! Haha, my fish Waffle kept me up last night because everytime I'd turn the light of I'd near gravels scooting around. I had to move them from their 10 gallon to like a 1 gallon (he has a tank mate at the moment) and lets just say he does NOT like his new temporary home. haha


----------



## roypattonphoto (Mar 19, 2011)

Its A Bird! Its A Plane! NO! ITS SUPER BETTA!

lol thats awesome.... he just wants to be close, and when he wants it he wants it now not when u want to give it to him lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I would have screamed too. Those plakats can be insane jumpers! I loved your story. It made me laugh!

Kilo does that same little dance and I find myself yelling "No! NO! NO!". He landed on top of his water lettuce yesterday and then just rolled back into the water.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulu likes darting about, trying to jump out of her tank all the time. xD i think Plakats just love jumping. :d


----------



## Seka (Apr 20, 2011)

Dodo does a pretend jump. He goes vertical with his mouth at the surface of the water. Then he propels himself up, but doesn't actually leave the water because he only does it against the tank glass where there's a ledge right above him. It's kind of weird, but really funny.

He has jumped a few times, though.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm glad I don't have a plakat! They seem pretty cool though! I saw a white one at my lfs a little while ago for 19.99$!! But I got a super healthy DeT named Josh for 14.99$.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Lulu is just your average female. i don't think Pet Lover's has ever gotten in non-giant Plakats. those boys were HUUUUUUGE! o_____o i felt sorry for them, too, cause they were shoved in regular-sized betta cups. ;A; the one i wanted, was a white and blue marble, for $9. :d i didn't have the tank space for him, though. i'd have felt horrid, putting him in a one or two gallon. ;A;


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Haha. After reading everyone's posts about their bettas, I still don't understand how people can be content to house them in cramped, unheated jars. They miss out on seeing so much of their fish's personality. 

The funny thing is, he only jumps when he sees a human face. The cats drink out of his tank all the time and he just swims over and watches. I have to tell people not to put their fingers in because he does bite, and then kind of latches on. 

For whoever asked how big the tank is, it's 60 x 18 x 30cm so around 8 gallons. I like how long and shallow it is - it gives Brighid room to do his 'Jaws' impersonation.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh, my tank is a standard 10 gal. Josh and the cardinals like it. Josh bites. I should make a sign that says that. Beware: He Bites!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

It's why Brighid lives next to my door. He is my guard betta :lol: I use him on guests that come over telling me how boring fish are, or ask why I keep them in such 'big' tanks when they can live in puddles.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> Haha. After reading everyone's posts about their bettas, I still don't understand how people can be content to house them in cramped, unheated jars. They miss out on seeing so much of their fish's personality.
> 
> The funny thing is, he only jumps when he sees a human face. The cats drink out of his tank all the time and he just swims over and watches. I have to tell people not to put their fingers in because he does bite, and then kind of latches on.
> 
> For whoever asked how big the tank is, it's 60 x 18 x 30cm so around 8 gallons. I like how long and shallow it is - it gives Brighid room to do his 'Jaws' impersonation.


i ADORE that tank! where'd you get it? :O it's amazing!

i think my bettas are all good examples of how un-boring fish are. :3 Caroline LOVES watching me, all day long. Lulu goes spazzy sometimes, and wiggles whenever anyone comes close to her tank. Cup is angry at everything(bitter old man. xD). Ichi's so adorable. Zidane's so shy. Theo's a wonder by himself, being partly blind. and Chappy's so cute. o3o


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that's a wonderful set up! bet he can zoom when he's in the mood!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sounds like you're gonna need a lid. xD

It's weird, my HMPK boy has NEVER jumped. He spends all his energy bubble nestin' and glass surfin' and food beggin'.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmph! >:-( my betta has never made a bubble nest! I've only had him for two weeks though. Lol


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Luimeril said:


> i ADORE that tank! where'd you get it? :O it's amazing!
> 
> i think my bettas are all good examples of how un-boring fish are. :3 Caroline LOVES watching me, all day long. Lulu goes spazzy sometimes, and wiggles whenever anyone comes close to her tank. Cup is angry at everything(bitter old man. xD). Ichi's so adorable. Zidane's so shy. Theo's a wonder by himself, being partly blind. and Chappy's so cute. o3o


It's a DoAqua brand, sort of a cheaper version of the ADA 45-F tank, although still fairly pricey compared to my other tanks. I like the dimensions, and am thinking of doing some sort of riparium/paludarium in it eventually.


----------

